# Some advice please



## AussieIrish (Feb 9, 2010)

HI there
Myself and my husband are counting down the days until we move to Mexico City in June. 
We have decided to sell all our furniture and just ship the sentimental things.

Is there any thing we should consider bringing with us? We plan on stopping over for a day in the US (en route from Sydney Australia) to purchase some bits and pieces.

I believe shoes come in pretty small sizes in Mexico according to some of the blogs. Is that true? Also my husband is 6'2" - will that be a problem with clothing?

With his work, we doubt we will get out of MC for the first 6 months at least, so we hope to arrive ready to hit the ground running. 

Also my cell phone is dying. Is that something I should hang out to buy there? Do phone companies have good deals.

We have a house finding company booked to help us out once we arrive so we hope they will help us find a good home close to some shopping and restaurants. We have a budget of $2,500 USD a month for rent. He will be working at the airport so he is prepared for a long commute daily.

Any advice would be great appreciated. 

Thanks
Jacks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Everything is available, but clothing and shoes in your sizes may be harder for you to find, especially if you aren't fluent in Spanish.
You will certainly be able to find sumptuous quarters within the budget that you have; maybe two or three places.
Buy your cell phone in Mexico. You will need to go to a 'registro civil' with your passport to get a CURP number (federal social security number) in order to register the phone.
Mexico is a fascinating country and I hope you will have some travel time to explore it. Enjoy!


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

I rent a very nice 3 bedroom home with two garages and domestic quarters for less than $1,000 USD that is less than 30 minutes from the airport. There are a wide variety of shopping malls in Mexico City that are comparable with anything I have seen in my part of the US (Oklahoma).


----------



## achilipepper2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

as far a clothing it is better to buy here, things are a lot cheaper, and you can find any styles ect. 
things that i would consider are:
garbage disposal in your sink, make sure where you are has ample hot water,
spray for cockroaches where you live, make sure you have an american wash machine or find somewhere you have your stuff sent out that you can trust.
also makeup! face powder does not come in light colors, so stock up!
buy your cell phone here, they are so cheap. you can get a basic nokia for like 40 USD.
change the locks where you are moving into, very important! bring a floor fan or two with you, i have found them to be overpriced here.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

The only thing that can get truly expensive as far as clothing are children's clothing and say high end items imported from abroad. My cousin would always buy his work suits on trips to the U.S. and would regularly bring back baby shoes and other small clothing items for toddlers, because here they charge you very high prices.

Electronics can be expensive compared to the US, but everything else especially food is much cheaper. My cousin tells me he spends 2x on food back in the U.S. that he did here.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

The women's clothing selection is great, but I have trouble getting a good fit, mainly because women here wear things much tighter than I'm comfortable with. Also, since I'm on the tall side, full length slacks are almost always too short. Sports clothing (e.g. swimsuits, exercise gear) tends to be expensive.

I'm very happy with the washing machine and other appliances I bought here in Mexico, but you have to shop around and watch for sales. You probably already know that your electronics from Australia won't work here, so if you'll need anything right away (hair dryer, electric shaver), you could consider getting it in the US.

This may not be a problem in Mexico City, but paperback books in English are hard to find in my area.


----------



## achilipepper2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just order what i need on ebay or online( often times there is low or free shipping) then send it to my friend in america's house and then they mail it to me in mexico. sounds annoying but for items that are impossible to find here it works out.
one thing i can never find is cheddar cheese. even at walmart they dont have it. they only have kraft singles. :-(


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Cheddar cheese, among other things, are available at Lake Chapala. You would benefit from a trip now and then.


----------



## AussieIrish (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone,
I am enjoying gathering all the info I can handle from this thread and others.
It will be a HUGE change from beach side living in Sydney. But we are ready willing and able for our next adventure!


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

AussieIrish said:


> Thanks everyone,
> I am enjoying gathering all the info I can handle from this thread and others.
> It will be a HUGE change from beach side living in Sydney. But we are ready willing and able for our next adventure!


Acapulco and Veracruz are more or less 300km away from Mexico City. If you go to Veracruz, it's a beautiful view by Pico Orizaba and the Orizaba Valley, same goes for going to Acapulco on the Highway of the Sun.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AussieIrish said:


> He will be working at the airport so he is prepared for a long commute daily.


The airport is on the Metro subway yellow line #5. The subway can be crowded during rush hour, but it will be the easiest way to get around. I suggest looking for a house that is within walking distance of one of the stops on that line. A subway commute is more pleasant if you don't have to transfer. The cost of the subway is $3 pesos ( $0.25 Aus. dollars) a ride, free for senior citizens. The subway has a web page with a route map. Just google Mexico City Metro.


----------



## achilipepper2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

Buy your cell phone in Mexico. You will need to go to a 'registro civil' with your passport to get a CURP number (federal social security number) in order to register the phone."

That is totally false. DRAMA.. LOL 
you can just go into telcel and just pick up a "go" phone. Mostly the plans here are prepaid. But you can get incoming calls for free, so plus and minus.
also some days you can get double minutes or an "amigo" plan... I got my phone for
small corner stores ect all sell minutes.
Also depending on the phone you want, I got mine at telcel for 25 USD. but if you want an iphone they are a lot cheaper in america so bring one, but the plans here are like 200USD a month.


----------

